# Ukeleis zubereiten???



## Monika (29. Juni 2007)

Moin, moin!|wavey:​ 
Wollte mal nachfragen, wie ich circa 50 Ukeleis sinnvoll zubereite.
Ich dachte an Frikadellen machen,oder an fritieren.
Ich besitze einen elektrischen Fleischwolf, nur mal nebenbei erwähnt.
Die Ukeleis sind nur ausgenommen, also alle Flossen und auch Kopf sind noch dran und sie sind tiefgefroren.
Was muß ich nun als nächstes tun???;+

Danke schon mal im Vorraus !!!
Monika​


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

Frittieren! Filetieren und Frikadellen, der Aufwand lohnt sich wohl eher nicht, frittiert schmecken die sehr lecker!


----------



## mot67 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

fritieren sollte klasse schmecken, ukelei sind recht fetthaltig, könnt ich mir gut vorstellen schön knusprig gebacken. ausnehmen, salzen , kurz in einer plastiktüte voll mehl schütteln und ab ins heisse fett 

p.s. kopf und flossen kannste dranlassen, kann man theoretisch alles mitessen, wenn die fische schön knusprig sind.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

In Bierteig fritiert  eine Klasse für sich...#6


----------



## fly-martin (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

Hi

in Schweden hat unser Nachbar die ( ausgenommen und ohne Kopf )  in Mehl gewälzt und dann in der Pfanne gebraten .... absolut lecker


----------



## Pannenfischer (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*



fly-martin schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> in Schweden hat unser Nachbar die ( ausgenommen und ohne Kopf ) in Mehl gewälzt und dann in der Pfanne gebraten .... absolut lecker


 
Genau,so habe ich es auch schon gemacht.
Ausgenommene Fische in Mehl(mit Maggi Nr.4 mischen) wälzen.
Große Pfanne aufstellen,reichlich Öl rein(ca.1 Finger hoch),
Fische darin knusprig braten.**lecker**
Wenn Fische übrig sind,sauer einlegen und zwar so:
Gebratene Fische in ein Einweckglas mit dem Kopf nach unten
reinstellen,Gurkenessig(gibt's im 5 Liter Kanister)erhitzen 
(nur sieden nicht kochen)und über die Fische ins Glas einfüllen
bis sie kompl.bedeckt sind,Glas verschließen,abkühlen lassen,nach ein paar Tagen verzehren.**oberlecker**


----------



## Brummel (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

Mehlen und braten, einfach lecker ! :l

Will demnächst auch mal welche räuchern, mir tropft jetzt schon der Zahn :q

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Ollek (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

ups ups ups


----------



## Ollek (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

aber denk dran Bauchlappen grosszügig wegschneiden :q

#h


----------



## Brummel (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

ups ups ups ???  |kopfkrat

Naja, liegt vielleicht am Gurkentee #c |wavey:

Schneidet man bei Sprotten auch irgendwas wech ?:g


----------



## mipo (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*



mot67 schrieb:


> fritieren sollte klasse schmecken, ukelei sind recht fetthaltig, könnt ich mir gut vorstellen schön knusprig gebacken. ausnehmen, salzen , kurz in einer plastiktüte voll mehl schütteln und ab ins heisse fett
> 
> p.s. kopf und flossen kannste dranlassen, kann man theoretisch alles mitessen, wenn die fische schön knusprig sind.


 
Stimmt schmeckt lecker und die Flossen und Kräten merkt man nach dem fritieren nicht mehr. Machen Portugiesen auch so.


----------



## GoldRapper (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

ich bin auch für die bierteig variante  einfach unschlagbar! aber mich würde interessieren wo du die ukels herhasst


----------



## Ollek (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*



Brummel schrieb:


> ups ups ups ???  |kopfkrat
> 
> Naja, liegt vielleicht am Gurkentee #c |wavey:
> 
> Schneidet man bei Sprotten auch irgendwas wech ?:g



 ne warn vertipper


----------



## Brummel (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

Hi Ollek #h,

probier mal scharf gebratene Uckels, und Du vertippst Dich nie wieder :m

Gruß Brummel #g


----------



## Ollek (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

hatte ich schon zigmal vor, aber warum auch immer nie gemacht.
"zutsche" ich die dann wie sprotten?


----------



## Brummel (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

Hehe, wie sonst? |supergri  Ich wußte schon immer daß die "kleinen Fische" unterschätzt werden :m


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

fritieren. genau so wie sprotten


----------



## Monika (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

Besten Dank für die Antworten und Ideen, werd mal fritiren ausprobieren.


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

hab die dinger auch schon einmal geräuchert, (in der tonne, nur ein versuch) während mein gartennachbar solche exemplare schmatzend vertilgt hat, fand ich sie aufgrund ner vielzahl bestens erhaltener gräten zum direktem "wegessen" eher ungeeignet, vieleicht hab ich ja irgend was falsch gemacht, schreibt doch mal, wenn Ihr erfahrungen mit dem räuchern von ukis habt mfg DFG


----------



## fimo (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

... habe gerade rausgekriegt, dass ihr von Lauben sprecht. Ukeleis klingt irgendwie nach kleinen Gitarren... |supergri


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*

Und wie hat es geschmeckt? ;+


----------



## Ollek (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ukeleis zubereiten???*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Und wie hat es geschmeckt? ;+



:v :q


----------

